# How many breedings from one female?



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a limit to how many breedings one female should have? In her lifetime?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It depends a lot on the condition and recovery abilities of the female and then some on the integrity of the owner. Some of the famous females behind many of our dogs were bred 8-10 times over their lifetimes. The bitch's body was designed to have puppies and they enjoy it. As long as she is in good shape then it is entirely up to the owner. I don't like to state numbers because, as said above, it depends.


----------



## wildernesswife (Jul 14, 2015)

I have to agree with lhczth, The health of the female is tantamount. I never breed a female before the age of 2 and only after she has had her OFA ratings, and genetic testing done. The old rule was to give them a break between litters and breed every other heat. I use a vet who is a reproduction specialist, a PHD, so I am very confident in her recommendations. She has told me that if the dog recovers well from a litter it is actually better to breed back to back. I pay close attention to diet so that the bitch will be healthy for the next litter. I retire my bitches at 6-7 years old. Based on that schedule the bitch can produce 8-10 litters. But again you have to judge the health of the bitch and be realistic in your expectations. Diet and exercise, keeping her in top physical condition, and a vet exam before each breeding is very important. They are living, loving creatures not puppy machines. There are other considerations in deciding how often to breed. Are you breeding for a reason, not just for money, like improving the breed or producing a working dog? Flooding the dog world with tons of pet quality puppies is not a reason for breeding. I am grateful that I always have a waiting list for our pups but my purpose is to breed dogs for service dog work. Unfortunately not every puppy is going to make the grade for that job but those that don't certainly make the grade for great, reliable companions.
Sheryl Thompson
The Haven Kennels
Sherman, Maine


----------



## Robin.Medellin (Oct 30, 2016)

I second what they're saying - it largely depends. Some bitches love having puppies, some will savage an entire litter. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to breed a bitch who (clearly) doesn't like being a dam. However, it should all be done after genetic testing is done (Hips, Elbows, VwD, etc.) Have your vet look over the bitch to get their professional opinion on if she's fit and recovered well enough. Some breeders maximum litter number is 3, no matter how much she likes being a dam. Some breeders breed more, especially if she produces solid exemplary specimens of the breed. This is more so a personal choice, but one that should be fortified with the knowledge of your vet as between the two of you, you know her best. However, I will say it is looked downed upon to breed her every single heat, as there is just no way that can be in the best interest of the breed, population, or the bitch. 

Best of luck in your endeavor!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

